# Sticky  Seachem Dosing Calculator/Chart



## Left C

This is for the people using Seachem's Flourish line of products. It's a Microsoft Office Excel based Seachem Dosing Calculator/Chart that is based on the following dosing schedule. It calculates the formula out to 4 decimal places and then rounds them to one decimal place. It uses US gallons for it's calculations.

This calculator will work for most aquariums the way that it is set up now, but it can be easily changed.

If you want to dose a small aquarium and/or you want more accuracy, you can highlight each cell that shows the dosing amounts by clicking on the mouse and holding down on the Ctrl key. Then click on the increase decimal places button to change how many decimal places that you want it to show. It is set at 1 decimal place now. The gallons amount that you enter can have many decimal places.

Most people can't use that accuracy because they don't have the correct equipment. That's why it is set up for 0.1 mL. Most of us can measure down to 0.1 mL.

The gallons to liters and the liters to gallons calculators work too. Again, they are based on US gallons.


----------



## Yoshi

Thank you for posting this. This is actually really easy to follow, I just tried it out. It will certainly be very helpful for those who aren't used to dosing the correct suggested amounts. It will be nice for us "lazy people"  THANKS


----------



## Left C

Hi Yoshi

I used this calculator/chart for 2 years just to see how it works long term. It worked great with one minor problem. My _Barclaya longifolia_ would sometimes have pinholes indicating a potassium deficiency and I would have to add a little extra F. Potassium. The _Barclaya longifolia_ was the only plant that ever had pinholes. The other plants never did. I guess it needs a little more potassium than the other plants.

If you want to view the formulas used, you can use Excel's unhide feature for this. Since it is in Excel; you can customize it as needed for your application(s). You have the option of changing any of the formulas as needed.

I hope it helps you and many other people out.

Left C


----------



## Left C

Using - Mixing Dry Chemicals for Seachem's Dosing

Seachem's products are a little expensive, but they are very good. I know some people would like to cut the cost some and use some of the dry fertilizers that are available.

The following dosing solutions will be practically the same strength as Seachem's macronutrient products according to the online calculators. You then go by Seachem's recommended dosing amounts on the calculator.

Dosing Solutions
- Add 62.2 grams or 11⅛ tsp of KNO3 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Nitrogen Substitute
- Add 3.5 grams or ¾ tsp of KH2PO4 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Phosphorus Substitute
- Add 51.0 grams or 8½ tsp of K2SO4 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Potassium Substitute*

*(This amount approaches the maximum solubility of K2SO4 of 12 grams per 100 mL of distilled water. You will probably need to shake the container each time prior to dosing.)

Online Calculators Used:
http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_p...osage_calc.htm
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

IMO, you may omit F. Trace even though it is included in the calculator.

I do not have a substitute for Flourish, F. Excel and F. Iron at this time.

I hope this helps you. Let me know if it works well.

Left C


----------



## mpe1329

Thanks for posting all of this. I just had one question, which is probably a product of my cro-magnon computational skills.

In your directions for mixing up a batch of KH2P04 equivalent to Seachem Phosphorous, you say to add 3/4 tsp of KH2P04 to 500 ml of distilled water. 

I read in a sticky on the Tom Barr forum that Greg Watson's advice for dosing a 60-80 gallon tank with the DI method is to add +/- 3/16 tsp of KH2PO4 3 times a week. That's about 1/2 a tsp of KH2PO4 a week or, according to your formula, about 3/4 of a 500 ml bottle of Seachem Flourish. Is that right?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Left C

mpe1329 said:


> Thanks for posting all of this. I just had one question, which is probably a product of my cro-magnon computational skills.
> 
> In your directions for mixing up a batch of KH2P04 equivalent to Seachem Phosphorous, you say to add 3/4 tsp of KH2P04 to 500 ml of distilled water.
> 
> I read in a sticky on the Tom Barr forum that Greg Watson's advice for dosing a 60-80 gallon tank with the DI method is to add +/- 3/16 tsp of KH2PO4 3 times a week.


 Hi Mike

You're welcome.

Don't confuse this dosing plan with EI, PPS, PPS-Pro, etc. It is a separate dosing plan altogether different that Seachem has provided using their ferts. I just used the online calculators to use dry ferts for their liquid ferts in the Using - Mixing Dry Chemicals for Seachem's Dosing part of this thread.

These solutions are not based on the EI dosing plan or any other dosing plan. They are solely based on the Seachem Calculator/Chart at their recommended levels that are provided in the very first post as an Excel spread sheet attachment.

This is a lean dosing plan and you can adjust it as needed.



mpe1329 said:


> That's about 1/2 a tsp of KH2PO4 a week or, according to your formula, about 3/4 of a 500 ml bottle of Seachem Flourish. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Seachem's Flourish is basically a micronutrient fert with a small amount of macro ferts mixed in. I'm sure that you meant to say Flourish Phosphorus instead.

Have I got your question answered?

Left C


----------



## puttyman70

Thanks for posting this info. I have been using seachem stuff for a while (excel, flourish, iron). I have been using excel since I didn't have co2. I just added pressurized co2. Does one still use excel in addition to co2? 

Also a 5% water change seems small compared to what I have been reading? A lot of the methods that I have been reading about suggest much larger changes. I am still in the learning stage so this is definitely a question and not a judgement. If you changed a larger % of the water it would throw the whole regimen off right?

Basically I am trying to get my tank more dialed in and am trying to decide on a fert. method and I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the options.


----------



## gheitman

The dosing chart is what is recommended by Seachem but it isn't necessarily appropriate for all circumstances. I actually use yeast-generated CO2 injection on two tanks that I also dose with Excel although with a pressurized CO2 system that probably wouldn't be needed. I only use a third of the recommended amount of Flourish in tanks planted only with Anubias since they require much less nutrients. I also do a 20% to 25% PWC every weekend. Basically I suggest you experiment with your tank and check nutrient levels with a test kit. That way you can change as indicated.


----------



## Freshwater

ok, so now I'm a little confused. I am just in the beginning of having a planted tank. I have had plants in my tank for awhile now, but decided to jump in and go for a "full" planted tank.

I have added 15 lbs. of red ferite approx. 3+" to my 29gl. tall tank with an additional 2" of course sand. I have a full population of fish in the tank. Dose with DIY Co2, and have approx. 30 plants just placed in the tank. T5 HO 68 watts.

This section of the forum has been confusing me with the large amounts of ferts. used, along with the large water changes. It reminds me of hydroponic growing methods using a passive substrate. I also understand that this is a general rule, and dosing and water changes vary from tank to tank.

Is it based on not having fish waste as a natural fertilizer?

Is this a general way to "super charge" your plants growth rate?

Sorry if this is a naive post, just getting started, and love the planted tanks.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## Left C

Hi Todd



Freshwater said:


> OK, so now I'm a little confused. I am just in the beginning of having a planted tank. I have had plants in my tank for awhile now, but decided to jump in and go for a "full" planted tank.
> 
> I have added 15 lbs. of red Flourite approx. 3+" to my 29gl. tall tank with an additional 2" of course sand. I have a full population of fish in the tank. Dose with DIY CO2, and have approx. 30 plants just placed in the tank. T5 HO 68 watts.
> 
> This section of the forum has been confusing me with the large amounts of ferts. used, along with the large water changes. It reminds me of hydroponic growing methods using a passive substrate. I also understand that this is a general rule, and dosing and water changes vary from tank to tank.


It can be a little overwhelming.

Here's an article called "Introduction to Fertilizers for a Planted Tank" by Chuck. It helps greatly, but there's many more similar to it that's around: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_fertilizer_intro.htm

Ben Bolton wrote a good one too: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html



Freshwater said:


> Is it based on not having fish waste as a natural fertilizer?


The aquarium plant growing methods and knowledge about them are note quite up to the technology of hydroponics and the crops that we grow on land. There's many fert dosing plans and methods around. The lighting levels used and your CO2 levels used are two of the main reason why there are so many methods. The type of water that you have and the substrate used are also part of the diversion.

Many people are using more lighting and fish waste usually don't supply all the nutrients that aquatic plants need and in the amounts of the macro and micro ferts that they require.

But, you can try it with the "Diana Walstad method." Check out her book called Ecology of the Planted Aquarium or the El Natural forum here at APC: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/



Freshwater said:


> Is this a general way to "super charge" your plants growth rate?


Sure there is. Light is the gas peddle, so to speak. Increase your lighting, add CO2 at a level around 30 ppm or so and dose correctly. They grow like weeds then.



Freshwater said:


> Sorry if this is a naive post, just getting started, and love the planted tanks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Todd


That's fine and you are welcome, Todd. We were all new at this at one time.

I hope that this helps you some. This Seachem dosing plan is easy to follow and while it's a little expensive, it works fine. It's the method that I started with, but like I said earlier, there are more dosing methods to try if you want. Most of the dosing methods have to be tuned to each tank anyway. EI and PPS-Pro are used by many people.

You can get the products if you want. Then you punch in 25 gallons in this calculator for your 29 gallon aquarium and follow that dosing plan and you're good to go. You can adjust it as needed though. The 25 gallons is the approximate water volume in a 29 gallon aquarium, by the way (29 gallons x 85% = 25 gallons).

Good luck and I hope that I helped you some.

Left C


----------



## Left C

puttyman70 said:


> Thanks for posting this info. I have been using Seachem stuff for a while (excel, flourish, iron). I have been using excel since I didn't have CO2. I just added pressurized CO2. Does one still use excel in addition to CO2?
> 
> Also a 5% water change seems small compared to what I have been reading? A lot of the methods that I have been reading about suggest much larger changes. I am still in the learning stage so this is definitely a question and not a judgment. If you changed a larger % of the water it would throw the whole regimen off right?
> 
> Basically I am trying to get my tank more dialed in and am trying to decide on a fert. method and I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the options.


The Seachem chart says to do 5% water changes.

I did 50% weekly water changes and followed the dosing plan on the chart. It worked fine.

When I did the calculator, I put in 50% weekly water changes.

You can dose Excel with CO2 if you want, but I would lower the dosing amounts. If you want to discontinue dosing Excel, that'll work too.


----------



## Newt

Left C,

I just want to thank you for all of your help (on several websites) in understanding Seachem vs Dry Ferts and how to convert, Mix and Dose. You've made life easier.

I like Seachem products but they are more expensive so I will now be able to use them up and convert over to Dry Ferts, thanks to you.


----------



## mikenas102

This is a great chart and plan for the beginner. I used it for the first year I was in the hobby. My only issue was that it tends to be a bit on the lean side. Not enough to create major problems but I had to up the doses just a bit. However, I also have very soft water with not much in it out of the tap.


----------



## Left C

Thanks guys for the nice complements. It is a good tool to learn with and you can expand from there.


----------



## Left C

mikenas102 said:


> This is a great chart and plan for the beginner. I used it for the first year I was in the hobby. My only issue was that it tends to be a bit on the lean side. Not enough to create major problems but I had to up the doses just a bit. However, I also have very soft water with not much in it out of the tap.


It's in Excel format and you can adjust each nutrient by any amount that you would like. This calculator is based strictly on Seachem's dosing recommendations. Higher lighting and higher CO2 and nutrients would certainly require more.

If you need to know how to adjust it, just PM me and I will help you.


----------



## Left C

Left C said:


> It's in Excel format and you can adjust each nutrient by any amount that you would like. This calculator is based strictly on Seachem's dosing recommendations. Higher lighting and higher CO2 and nutrients would certainly require more. It works very good for Seachem procuts at many lighting and CO2 levels.
> 
> If you need to know how to adjust it, just PM me and I will help you.





Left C said:


> Using - Mixing Dry Chemicals for Seachem's Dosing
> 
> Seachem's products are a little expensive, but they are very good. I know some people would like to cut the cost some and use some of the dry fertilizers that are available.
> 
> The following dosing solutions will be practically the same strength as Seachem's macronutrient products according to the online calculators. You then go by Seachem's recommended dosing amounts on the calculator.
> 
> Dosing Solutions
> - Add 62.2 grams or 11⅛ tsp of KNO3 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Nitrogen Substitute
> - Add 3.5 grams or ¾ tsp of KH2PO4 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Phosphorus Substitute
> - Add 51.0 grams or 8½ tsp of K2SO4 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Potassium Substitute*
> 
> *(This amount approaches the maximum solubility of K2SO4 of 12 grams per 100 mL of distilled water. You will probably need to shake the container each time prior to dosing.)
> 
> Online Calculators Used:
> http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html
> http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html
> http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_p...osage_calc.htm
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php
> 
> IMO, you may omit F. Trace even though it is included in the calculator.
> 
> I do not have a substitute for Flourish, F. Excel and F. Iron at this time.
> 
> I hope this helps you. Let me know if it works well. It has worked well for me over four years.
> 
> Left C


Arx Arx


----------



## LetDiceFly

I'm just getting started with the planted tank concept, and haven't tried using anything beyond Flourish and Excel, but is there a reason that you can't mix a solution of all these products and dose daily. It would be much easier to be accurate with a smaller tank.


----------



## Newt

If you mix the F. phosphourus and F. iron the iron will drop out of solution and/or form iron phosphate which really doesnt dissolve in water. So dose to the tank water and you wont have any issues.


----------



## Left C

Here's a bit more info. You can put it on your computer and since that calculator is Excel 2003 based, you can use all of Excel's features to modify it. You can use the unhide feature to view it. You can adjust the individual formulas any way that you want. You can add more products like Equilibrium, their Buffers, MgSO4, MgSO4∙7H2O, CaCl2, CaCl2∙2H2O, CaCO3, NaHCO3 or anything else that you want to add or do. You can also add a calculator that converts dH to ppm and vice versa.

Left C

><((((°> ><((((°> ><((((°> ><((((°> ><((((°>


----------



## derringer

I cant seem to get the attached file to load - is it still available?


----------



## Left C

derringer said:


> I cant seem to get the attached file to load - is it still available?


Hi Derringer

When APC changed servers there have been a few problems with pictures and attachments.

Just PM me your email address and I will be glad to send it to you.

Left C


----------



## derringer

It said you have exceeded your storage and I can't send you anything ...


----------



## Nevermore

I've been waiting for APC to fix this. Would you mind sending me a copy too?


----------



## Left C

derringer said:


> It said you have exceeded your storage and I can't send you anything ...


I cleared out my messages. Just PM me your email address.


----------



## Left C

Nevermore said:


> I've been waiting for APC to fix this. Would you mind sending me a copy too?


I sure will.

Just PM me your email address.


----------



## Commodore 64

Since this seems to be based on the EI method, am I safe using it on a moderately planted, medium light, non CO2 injected aquarium? Or should I ratchet down the dosage?


----------



## Left C

Commodore 64 said:


> Since this seems to be based on the EI method, am I safe using it on a moderately planted, medium light, non CO2 injected aquarium? Or should I ratchet down the dosage?


Seachem's dosing plan is not EI based. It is based on the chart shown in post #1 and below. You should be fine by following that dosing plan.

Notice that this chart says 5% weekly water changes and the calculator says 50% weekly water changes. You can use what works for you. I used 50% water changes.


----------



## Left C

I don't know why the Seachem Calculator is down.

Every time that I try to upload it, it simply fails.

Should you want a copy; PM me your email address and I will sent it to you.


----------



## Left C

Seachem has some calculators on their new site: http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html


----------



## mattmathis

Is it completely safe to add fish to a tank in which you are using this chart and full line of flourish products?

Thanks!


----------



## Left C

Yes. They sure are. The only planted tank product that Seachem has that can be dangerous at high levels is Excel.


----------



## Peter16

What is the difference between excel and regular flourish ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Peter16,

Flourish is the name of Seachem's plant product line. Seachem makes the following:
Flourish Comprehensive
Flourish Trace
Flourish Nitrogen
Flourish Phosphorus
Flourish Potassium
Flourish Excel

Flourish Excel is sold as a carbon supplement, however if used in stronger doses than recommended it also has algaecide properties.


----------



## csaxe21

Right now I'm dosing with Excel, and I'm waiting for my dry ferts so I can do the PPS-Pro method, but in the mean time, should I put the Excel in the tank before the lights are turned on? I know you're supposed to do this with the PPS-Pro, and it makes sense, so I'd guess you'd have to do it with any fertilizers?


----------



## Peter16

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Peter16,
> 
> Flourish is the name of Seachem's plant product line. Seachem makes the following:


Thanks Roy.
But on this website, it advertises, a bottle of "flourish"
http://www.aquaticlifeaquariums.com.au/index1.html

And a bottle of "Flourish excel" Same price, different description. 
http://www.aquaticlifeaquariums.com.au/index1.html

Also in the chart on the first post is has dosage rates for "flourish" as well as "flourish excel"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Peter16,

So I don't confuse people, I refer to Flourish as Flourish Comprehensive, which is the micronutrient additive.
BTW, I forgot Flourish Iron!
http://www.seachem.com/Products/Planted.html

Hi csaxe21,

I dose my ferts and Excel in the morning when the lights come on, it works for me.


----------



## Peter16

I see now.
Thanks again.


----------



## Left C

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> ... So I don't confuse people, I refer to Flourish as Flourish Comprehensive, which is the micronutrient additive.
> BTW, I forgot Flourish Iron!
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/Planted.html ...


I call it Flourish Comprehensive too.

Many people refer to Flourish as Trace without realizing that Seachem has a Product called Flourish Trace. It confused some people when they were told to use Flourish Trace for micro fert dosing. Calling the product simply named Flourish Flourish Comprehensive clears up the problem.


----------



## Left C

csaxe21 said:


> Right now I'm dosing with Excel, and I'm waiting for my dry ferts so I can do the PPS-Pro method, but in the mean time, should I put the Excel in the tank before the lights are turned on? I know you're supposed to do this with the PPS-Pro, and it makes sense, so I'd guess you'd have to do it with any fertilizers?


From: http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/FlourishExcel.html

Q: Is it better to add Flourish Excel at night or in the morning based upon plant carbon uptake physiology?

A: Carbon intake is a function of photosynthesis. Based on this, it would be ideal to dose Flourish Excel during the day. But given that Flourish Excel can stay complexed as a carbon source for up to 24 hours before it dissipates, you can dose at any time of the day and the product will be available for the next 24 hours. Flourish Excel is not carbon dioxide and there is no impact on pH using Flourish Excel.

Q: Is Flourish Excel a replacement for CO2 in a planted aquarium?

A: Yes and no. It provides the same benefit as CO2, i.e. it provides the plants with a source of carbon for growth just as CO2 provides them with carbon. However CO2 by itself will give you quantitatively more growth than Excel by itself, although Excel does provide a substantial amount in comparison. If CO2 is a 10, Excel is a 6-7. Using both together provides additional benefit. One of the advantages of the Excel is no up front equipment costs and complexity of valves, hoses and regulators, etc.


----------



## murdocmason

quick question ... why are the ppms so spuratic for the seachem dosing guide compared to EI,PPS,PPS pro/classic?? just a newb trying to figure things out =) Ie at the end of the week in my 25 gallon I have.

No3=2.09 ppm
Fe Iron=1.76 ppm
Po4=0.14 ppm
K=4.82 ppm

I'm not gonna go into trace it gets to small to matter that much to my question. now thats also saying my plants arent growing at all meaning no uptake of ferts if you bring plants into the equation wouldnt that starve them ? or is it meant to be lean? reason I ask is that I use the seachem line and would love to be using it right =)

xXDOCXx


----------



## murdocmason

still no answer huh??


----------



## Left C

murdocmason said:


> quick question ... why are the ppms so spuratic for the seachem dosing guide compared to EI,PPS,PPS pro/classic?? just a newb trying to figure things out =) Ie at the end of the week in my 25 gallon I have.
> 
> No3=2.09 ppm
> Fe Iron=1.76 ppm
> Po4=0.14 ppm
> K=4.82 ppm
> 
> I'm not gonna go into trace it gets to small to matter that much to my question. now thats also saying my plants arent growing at all meaning no uptake of ferts if you bring plants into the equation wouldnt that starve them ? or is it meant to be lean? reason I ask is that I use the seachem line and would love to be using it right =)
> 
> xXDOCXx


I'm sorry. I haven't been around in a while.

Seachem actually designed their dosing system. It is lean like you said. I created the calculator solely based on their fertilization schedule. People were having a hard time doing the conversions and I wrote it for that reason. When you get a chance, read the part that is in the lower right section. It basically tells you that it is a rough guide, all aquariums are different and that you would have to adjust it for your own needs. Here it is:
Please read this before you start your dosing regimen. 
"Although planted aquariums are often considered to be difficult for the beginning hobbyist, we believe that planted aquaria are actually ideal for the beginner. With the right substrate the beginner can have a successful aquarium with a minimum of maintenance. As the beginner becomes more comfortable in the hobby they will feel inclined to experiment a bit and thus build on the solid foundation they have already established. It won't always be necessary to dose your aquarium with each of the products in the Flourish line, but as an example, we have developed one possible dosing regimen using all of our plant products. This is by no means the only way to dose your aquarium; it is merely a suggestion. Your dosing regimen will depend greatly on a variety of factors, including lighting, initial water quality, how heavily stocked your aquarium is, substrate selection, and types of plants; so don't be surprised if getting the results you want takes a little experimentation."

Seachem's dosing schedule was out before EI, PPS-Pro, etc. Back in the day, people dosed their planted aquariums very lean. Why is it lean? You will have to ask Seachem that question.

Are you adding CO2? Will you describe your lighting?



murdocmason said:


> No3=2.09 ppm
> Fe Iron=1.76 ppm
> Po4=0.14 ppm
> K=4.82 ppm


Note that when you use Flourish Nitrogen, you double your NO3 reading because 1/2 of it is NH4+ and 1/2 of it is NO3. So, you have 4.18 ppm of NO3.

From: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishNitrogen.html
"Because one-half of the nitrogen in Flourish Nitrogen™ is from nitrate you can get a reasonable estimate of nitrogen levels by doubling a nitrate reading ..."

You asked about your specs and dosing. You don't have anything bottoming out; which is good. If your plants are doing well and you don't have any algae issues; you should continue dosing like you are. Don't let NO3 or PO4 bottom out. This may cause algae. Don't let K bottom out either. This can cause pinholes in the leaves.

The Microsoft Office Excel based calculator has all of Excel's features. This means that you can customize it for your own use. You can use the unhide function to view the formulas and change them if you want to.

I'll keep a check on this thread to see if you have any questions. Good luck!

Left C


----------



## murdocmason

well now that explained it quite well, I have a clearer understanding of why its lean now also I didnt know that about NO3 and NO4 tyvm for that little piece of info I'm still a total newb when it comes to PT's but I totally fell in love and now I'm just trying to get my dosing schedule dialed in and as for lighting I'm currently using a T5HO 55x2 agromax 6500k bulbs for about 8 hours a day with a 65watt coralife CF with a 50/50 and actinic bulb on for 2 hours for a mid day burst currently no algae issues and the tank has been running ferts for about 5 months although I'm still out of balance due to ferts lol my water is a little cloudy I think it's a algae bloom in the making so I'm trying to even things out get all the bugs ironed out you know basically settling in to the hobby =) also I run pressurized CO2 at 2bps through a glass diffuser trying to get my brother to make my a drop checker but he's a slacker lol so I have it set low for the fish's sake =) anything else just ask ill be glad to answer also thx again Left C for that interesting bit of info
xXDOCXx


----------



## Left C

It is good that you have pressurized CO2. As you mentioned, you really need a drop checker with the 4 dKH solution and the Bromothymol blue indicator solution in order to dial in your CO2 level. GLA has a very good selection of drop checkers. The "Oracle" is probably the best one, but it is out of stock. I have some of the Green Leaf drop checkers. They come with the 4 dKH and Bb solutions.
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers.html

Thank you for your information about your lighting and CO2. May I ask what size is your aquarium?


----------



## murdocmason

well the tank measures out to 22.94 gal with 24 inches total depth. so I would say its a 20 T so depth is an issue for growing a foreground but I'm slowly but surely getting my ferts and light schedule balanced out as for the drop checker my brother is a glass blower and he makes all kinds of aquarium stuff for me so I'm just waiting on him then ill go and buy the solution also I went to the LFS this weekend and they were having a 50% off sale so I bought a 10 gallon on impulse for a shrimp tank =) got it all setup with semi Iwagumi shrimp breeder setup I put the 65w coralife over it its a little big for it but ill get some twisties for the regular hood it came with,also DIY CO2 into a powerhead no special substrate just river sand, light is on 8 hours a day,normal seachem dosing schedule should I get a box of laterite or something similar to throw on the top layer, I didnt have the money for eco complete plus ill be moving within a month or so, so ill end up redoing it anyways lol but until then my tetras have a tank to themselves until I get some CRS or RCS depending on prices and when I'm going to move thx again Left C

xXDOCXx


----------



## Left C

I never liked laterite. I use Seachem's Flourish Tabs. It has much more nutrients for the plants. Pool filter sand is a very good substrate for planted aquariums.
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishTabs.html


----------



## murdocmason

yea I use the tabs and I love em =) how often do you replace them anyways? also have you ever had a problem with the sand compacting if so what does it look like as in what effect does it have on the plants? blacked out root structure from whats in the sand?


----------



## Left C

You can add new tablets once every one to three months for optimal plant growth.

Black roots are a sign of anaerobic regions in the substrate.

Can you "poke around" in your substrate? This will help to keep if from compacting. It will also release hydrogen sulfide gas in the form of bubbles.

Sometimes if a sand substrate is too deep anaerobic regions form.


----------



## murdocmason

ahhh i'll have to poke around a bit then =) thx again


----------



## Vasudeva

I have heard that Seachems flourish excel includes most mironutrients, so does that me i have to go out and purchase individuel bottles of Nitrogen, phosporus, and potassium?


----------



## Vasudeva

The Seachem chart shows Alkaline Buffer and Acide buffer and equilbrium beung used on the 7th day. if i already have good ph and kh and gh (before i have added in ferts) and i do 50% water changes should i still use them? 

disregard last post, sorry about that


----------



## barbarossa4122

Is the Seachem dosing method as efficient as the EI and the PPS Pro? If one does't mind spending more and use the Seachem method will one get the same results?


----------



## Newt

Vasudeva said:


> The Seachem chart shows Alkaline Buffer and Acide buffer and equilbrium beung used on the 7th day. if i already have good ph and kh and gh (before i have added in ferts) and i do 50% water changes should i still use them?
> 
> disregard last post, sorry about that


You do not need to use them if your GH and KH are good but make sure your KH is at least 4 if using CO2.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Left C said:


> Seachem actually designed their dosing system. It is lean like you said.


It's OK to double dose if the Seachem dosing system it's lean?


----------



## Left C

barbarossa4122 said:


> It's OK to double dose if the Seachem dosing system it's lean?


Let me give you two other nutrient calculators not including the fertilator which is very, very good since the last overhaul.
FERTILATOR: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

Fertfriend. Based on metric system using liters instead of gallons. 3.785 liters per gallon
http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html

Seachem's "new" calculators.
http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html

These calculators will make it easier to find the ppm and limits.

Seachem's Plant Dosing Chart (its recommended dosings are the same; it's a bit nice looking, that's all.)
http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantDoseChart.pdf

Don't forget that the Seachem dosing calculator/chart is not a fit-all for every planted aquarium. It is a good starting place and it can be adjusted as needed. It is not related to EI, PMDD, PPS, PPS-Pro, etc. It is based on Seachem's findings.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Left C said:


> Let me give you two other nutrient calculators not including the fertilator which is very, very good since the last overhaul.
> FERTILATOR: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php
> 
> Fertfriend. Based on metric system using liters instead of gallons. 3.785 liters per gallon
> http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html
> 
> Seachem's "new" calculators.
> http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html
> 
> These calculators will make it easier to find the ppm and limits.
> 
> Don't forget that the Seachem dosing chart is not a fit-all for every planted aquarium. It is a good starting place and it can be adjusted as needed. It is not related to EI, PMDD, PPS, PPS-Pro, etc. It is based on Seachem's findings.


Thank you.


----------



## Left C

You are very welcome, barbarossa4122.

Seachem's dosing plan is very good for people just getting started. You learn how to measure the various products, what each one is for, deficiencies, how to adjust it to your needs, etc.

I think that it is a great learning tool. It can be continually used if you have the $$$$.

After you feel comfortable with it, you can switch over to solutions made from dry ferts. The instructions for doing this are on Post #4, but it is below too. These are the same strength as Seachem's.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...achem-dosing-calculator-chart.html#post336492



Left C said:


> Using - Mixing Dry Chemicals for Seachem's Dosing
> 
> Seachem's products are a little expensive, but they are very good. I know some people would like to cut the cost some and use some of the dry fertilizers that are available.
> 
> The following dosing solutions will be practically the same strength as Seachem's macronutrient products according to the online calculators. You then go by Seachem's recommended dosing amounts on the calculator.
> 
> Dosing Solutions
> - Add 62.2 grams or 11⅛ tsp of KNO3 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Nitrogen Substitute
> - Add 3.5 grams or ¾ tsp of KH2PO4 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Phosphorus Substitute
> - Add 51.0 grams or 8½ tsp of K2SO4 to 500 mL of distilled water for F. Potassium Substitute*
> 
> *(This amount approaches the maximum solubility of K2SO4 of 12 grams per 100 mL of distilled water. You will probably need to shake the container each time prior to dosing.)
> 
> Online Calculators Used:
> http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html
> http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_p...osage_calc.htm
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php
> 
> IMO, you may omit F. Trace even though it is included in the calculator.
> 
> I do not have a substitute for Flourish, F. Excel and F. Iron at this time even though you can most likely make your own.


There is no formula listed here for making Excel (can be dangerous), Flourish Trace (not needed at all, IMO) and Flourish (comprehensive) is good. You can use Flourish (comprehensive), Tropica Plant Nutrition _liquid_, CSM+B and others for micro (trace) dosing. Various Fe products are available as well.

Various GH Booster's and buffers are available if needed. I use a little bit of a GH Booster and no alkaline buffer added to increase my low tap water's KH.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Thank you. I am waiting for my dry ferts from Green Leaf. I am getting a headache trying to figure out how many ml/week of Fleet enema to dose. I read most of the thread related to Fleet and I can't figure out who is right. I have a 55g and a 30g moderate planted tanks.


----------



## Left C

I steered away from using Fleet and Stump Remover. I started to get some as a back-up, but I never did.

Pressurized CO2, Dry ferts (CSM+B, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, CSM+B, MgSO4•7H2O, CaCl2•2H2O, FeSO4•7H2O, GH Booster or Seachem's Equilibrium), S. Flourish (comp), S. Root Tabs, S. Excel, and Tropica's Plant Nutrition _liquid_ are all that I have, but I don't use many of them on a regular basis.


----------



## barbarossa4122

No stump remover but I do have Fleet and Epsom. I am waiting for CSM+B, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4 from Green Leaf. The Seachem system will cost me $ 64.00 and will last 3 to 4 months, I think.


----------



## flyboy320

I am wondering about the recommended amount of Seachem phosphorus to add. It seems that the range you want is about 0.2 - 2.0 ppm (according to the comments in the dosing calculator). If I use the dosing chart it only adds about .15ppm of phosporus per week. This seems to be out by a factor of 10. Am I reading this right?


----------



## Left C

flyboy320 said:


> I am wondering about the recommended amount of Seachem phosphorus to add. It seems that the range you want is about 0.2 - 2.0 ppm (according to the comments in the dosing calculator). If I use the dosing chart it only adds about .15ppm of phosporus per week. This seems to be out by a factor of 10. Am I reading this right?


This is really a question for Seachem to answer. The calculator is designed from their recommendations on their chart. I can speculate, but they should be the ones to answer this question.

Here you go - Seachem at APC: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/search.php?searchid=1286982


----------



## flyboy320

Thanks Left C. I have been using your spreadsheet for the last few weeks and seems to be working good. The only thing I noticed is when I dose iron the same day as the phosphorus, it makes the tank cloudy. I assume it's because some of the iron is mixing with the phosphorus. I am going to try and alternate this as much as possible and see if it makes a difference.

I did post this question at Seachem's forum and here is the reply.

*The ideal phosphate level for a given planted aquarium will vary, but generally it ranges from 0.15-1.0 mg/L. For your 6 gallon aquarium, the beginner dose is to add 0.75 mL once or twice a week. That dose will raise your phosphate level by 0.15 mg/L. You can adjust this dosing as you wish in order to maintain whatever phosphate level that you desire. Hope this helps *

So it seems the amount does vary quite a bit, so I'll just does at the smaller end and see how it goes.


----------



## Left C

I'm glad that the calculator works well for you. You know that you can adjust or modify it for your needs because it is in Excel.


----------



## flyboy320

I'm kind of curious on peoples opinion on adding flourish on day 6, the day before doing a large water change. Aren't you sorta throwing out the micro nutrients when you do this? Maybe it would be better to dose the flourish on day 5...


----------



## barbarossa4122

flyboy320 said:


> I'm kind of curious on peoples opinion on adding flourish on day 6, the day before doing a large water change. Aren't you sorta throwing out the micro nutrients when you do this? Maybe it would be better to dose the flourish on day 5...


I do. I dose micros and different types of iron(edta, dpta and eddha) on day 6. No rest for my tanks


----------



## Left C

I never understood that one either. I dosed early too.


----------



## OrangeCones

I know this is an old thread, but I had a question about doing water changes while using methods that require a 50% water changer per week. 

If I have a 10gallon tank and in the course of 1 week, I have 1 gallon of evaporation, when I'm doing a water change of 50%, do I remove 5 gallons and add in 6? Or should I be removing 4 and adding in 5?


----------



## mrakhnyansky

5 gallons and adding 6, that is correct. evaporation is not a water replacement, since all salts such as nitrates, ammonium, phosphates are in the water, they don't get air born.


----------



## Left C

The attachment below is the Seachem dosing calculator using Excel 2010. There have been some minor tweaks to it involving the parameters.

Do note that since this calculator is Excel based, it can be highly modified to dose just about anything that you would like to dose. Just use the "unhide" feature to view the formulas and you can make your changes.


----------



## popomon

im on a time crunch, so i couldn't really read past post 5 fully. so i just had a quick question for any of you fish geniuses or just anyone with a reasonable opinion. can i follow the seachem chart method with 2wpg and no co2? because i know iron can lead to huge blooms and i don't exactly want that just because i don't have pressurized co2 or a triple bulb t5ho fixture. my tank is a 55gal.


----------



## Left C

You should be fine following it as is with 2 wpg. You can double check with Seachem support, if you wish. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/


----------



## jerrybforl

Seachems line is just so time consuming. Why not go to the EI method as it takes just a minute to dose with it. I have Seachem bottles around just in case. I got them at a LFS here in South Florida right after Black Friday. Its the 2liters I paid a buck a bottle when the marked price was $45! Now how is that for a deal LOL. but for the most part im sticking to the EI method.


----------



## Newt

EI just doesnt work for everyone.

I ran a poll a few years ago and most people were doing PPS.


----------



## popomon

thanks guys


----------



## The Fish Junky

Just ran across this.Just my opinion but it sounds like a quick guide to overdose and buy more products.Maybe its just me but that seems like just a lot of dosing.


----------



## ahhbrian

Hi, total newb here. Im just wondering; i have flourish, flourish excel, flourish iron and flourish potassium. Is that a sufficient combo? or do i really need trace, phosphorus and nitrogen


----------



## mrakhnyansky

ahhbrian said:


> Hi, total newb here. Im just wondering; i have flourish, flourish excel, flourish iron and flourish potassium. Is that a sufficient combo? or do i really need trace, phosphorus and nitrogen


If you want to use Seachem line of chemicals you also going to need phosphorus and nitrogen. You can skip the traces, because it's simple pure water (99.9%). Flourish has those traces.


----------



## Newt

ahhbrian said:


> Hi, total newb here. Im just wondering; i have flourish, flourish excel, flourish iron and flourish potassium. Is that a sufficient combo? or do i really need trace, phosphorus and nitrogen


Here's a spreadsheet (attached) of Flourish and Trace>>>


----------



## barbarossa4122

Newt said:


> Here's a spreadsheet (attached) of Flourish and Trace>>>


Yes, you need micros(flourish and Flourish Iron)) and macros (Po4, No3 and K).


----------



## Left C

This is just a calculator based on Seachem's recommended dosing plan. It really makes the math easy. Seachem's dosing chart is a bugger to work with if you have to calculate your dosing by hand. Actually, it is a weak system compared to some dosing plans. We have to remember that Seachem had these products out before many of us were purchasing dry ferts.

We normally add N, P, K and Trace Nutrients like Seachem's Flourish, Tropica's Plant Nutrition liquid, CSM+B etc. Some add extra Fe or Flourish Iron. Some add GH Booster or Equilibrium and some add Baking Soda or Alkaline Buffer. Seachem's Flourish Trace is the one that is mostly water and can be omitted as mentioned above.

Please don't get Seachem's Flourish Trace mixed up with their Flourish. Flourish is very useful.


----------



## pjb9166

Will having carbon in the filter remove the carbon based properties of Excel


----------



## Newt

Yes.
Most people dont use carbon in their planted tank. If everything is running well and fish population not too big then all is well. Water changes are more important.


----------



## pjb9166

Newt said:


> Yes.
> Most people dont use carbon in their planted tank. If everything is running well and fish population not too big then all is well. Water changes are more important.


So i should take out my carbon out of the filter. I use it to clear up the water and remove odor.
When my baby tear died off my tank was bad.


----------



## Newt

I would say once the tank is balanced (cycled, nutrients stable, etc) then remove the carbon.
A healthy tank will not smell.


----------



## pjb9166

Newt said:


> I would say once the tank is balanced (cycled, nutrients stable, etc) then remove the carbon.
> A healthy tank will not smell.


Understood. I just didnt want the carbon to absorb my F. Excel.


----------



## Thanh

The dosing chart somewhat made life easier , I finally figured out how much I have to dose per week. Can you add all the amount up together and dose it all at once then water change on day 7 and repeat? I know this is a lazy question but my working schedule is messed up, sometimes I am away 3 to 4 days, that's the reason why I am askiing this, thank you kindly! By the way my tank is low tech tank about 1.8-2.0 wpg, no co2 should I dose the recommended amount or little more than recommended, thanks again.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Just in case some folks don't know about this , I am posting a link from Wet , who's one of the best in the business.

http://glut.petalphile.com/ *Wet's glutaraldehyde calculator*
http://calc.petalphile.com/ *Yet Another Nutrient Calculator*


----------



## laqu

THANK YOU!

first i was only using flourish and wondering why my red plants were only 'sort of red'

second i JUST (as in yesterday) added carbon to my "big" 6 gallon tank (plants are growing like weeds and I thought i was supposed to have it (the 'cartridge had it) and i removed the cartridge

third ... i have measurements written on bottles all over the place with sharpie and sometimes they smudge and then i have to recalc everything -- way easier


----------



## Rick55

I am a bit confused I just reread the label on my bottle of Flourish Iron and it states to dose every other day and on your chart you show dosing it every day. Is there something I am missing or have they changed there dosing system since 2007!


----------



## orichid

iam reading the chart and the dosing differs from what is on the bottle ? should I be dosing as you are showing or is that going to be a toxic load ? I only dose the excel 3/4 cap daily for a 46gal and it is showing a toxic effect on my swords?


----------



## Livingf1t

orichid said:


> iam reading the chart and the dosing differs from what is on the bottle ? should I be dosing as you are showing or is that going to be a toxic load ? I only dose the excel 3/4 cap daily for a 46gal and it is showing a toxic effect on my swords?


I followed the chart for 6 months and it worked very well for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busybeeerc

Hi Left C,

Thanks a lot for the great info. Started seachem chart 2 weeks ago in my 10G tank with pressurized CO2 and led light. I know may be its still too early for major expectations but I am not completely happy with the results so far. The best responder is the Rotala Macandra (already started trimming). Other plants have kind of black endsand the leaves have brown black spots. Even the Anubis. Since this chard is lean one I dont expect a magic in plant growth thought but also did not expect some deficiency like problems. 

My question to most readers (no one here for the last 1 year ): Any one who used/is using seachem Chard what is the most changed or increased compound and what fold increase? 
Does it work if we double the amount ?

Any suggestion?


----------



## Aquatron

Hello, I wish to authorize the dosing with Seachem Dosing Chart. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Aquatron

.


----------

